# Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

*Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*


----------



## Gizfreak (2. Mai 2019)

*Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Ist ja fast wie bei den Konsolenspielen in den 80/90ern: 

Nintendo > Sega

Was man bei Detective Pikachu richtig gemacht hat macht man meiner Meinung nach bei Sonic wiederum falsch, dabei gibt es schon genug Beispiele wie man die Sonic besser animieren könnte.


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Ich finde Sonic nicht so schlimm (vielleicht ein wenig zu flauschig), viel mehr macht mir Eggman Sorgen. Ich habe einen dicken glatzköpfigen Typen mit dickglasiger Brille und einem Monster-Schnäuzer vor Augen und dann kommt Jimmy da vorbei. das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein.

Wie kann aus so was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das da werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*



Gizfreak schrieb:


> Ist ja fast wie bei den Konsolenspielen in den 80/90ern:
> 
> Nintendo > Sega
> 
> Was man bei Detective Pikachu richtig gemacht hat macht man meiner Meinung nach bei Sonic wiederum falsch, dabei gibt es schon genug Beispiele wie man die Sonic besser animieren könnte.



Was bitte ist denn an Pikachu gut animiert? Es war weder in den Filmen noch in den Spielen ein Plüschtier.


----------



## alfalfa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Irgendwie muss aus allem immer ein Film mit merkwürdiger Handlung gemacht werden.

Dr. Robotnik, genannt Eggman, muss auch für mich eine Glatze haben. Schon immer.
Wenn sein Körper schon nicht eiförmig, wie im Spiel ist, dann soll es wenigstens seine Birne sein!
Aber nun hat man wenigstens so etwas wie einen Star für die Rolle.

Irgendwo habe ich aus den 90'ern noch eine MC mit Sonic auf dem Cover und der Unterschrift sowie dem Song "The Better One Wins".
YouTube

Grausam...
Tja SEGA, hat der Bessere gewonnen?
Noch nur Softwarehersteller, schlechte Zahlen... 
Aber Nintendo kann man auch nicht als Gewinner des damaligen Konkurrenzkampfes bezeichnen. Der wirkliche Gewinner ist Sony, durch die Schuld von Nintendo, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte (die Sache mit dem vom Sony entwickelten Laufwerk für das SNES, aus dem dann die Playstation wurde, weil Nintendo es doch nicht haben wollte).

Mein Interesse an dem Film ist relativ gering, obwohl ich immer großer SEGA-Fan war, bis hin zu Dreamcast alle Konsolen von denen hatte und lieber Sonic als Mario gespielt habe.
Heute habe ich 'ne Switch und spiele lieber Mario, weil die neueren Teile wirklich gut geworden sind.


----------



## x1337x (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was bitte ist denn an Pikachu gut animiert? Es war weder in den Filmen noch in den Spielen ein Plüschtier.



Das war aber eher eine technische Begrenzung bzw. wegen dem Zeichenstil.
Auf einem 3DS könnte man niemals Fell darstellen, und selbst auf der Switch wäre das schwer.


----------



## goern (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Mir scheint es als wurde bei Sonic zu viel mit Nvidia Hairworks gespielt ^^


----------



## mauhdl (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich finde Sonic nicht so schlimm (vielleicht ein wenig zu flauschig), viel mehr macht mir Eggman Sorgen. Ich habe einen dicken glatzköpfigen Typen mit dickglasiger Brille und einem Monster-Schnäuzer vor Augen und dann kommt Jimmy da vorbei. das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein.
> 
> Wie kann aus so was
> 
> ...



So sieht er aus in Film später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casurin (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Der Film fängt ja schon sehr gut mit negativ-Schlagzeilen an - fast alle Videos die den Trailer analysiert hatten wurden mit Content-Claims beschossen, einige auch direkt mit Copyright claims.... dann mal gratuliere.


----------



## Faramir (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Wie kacke sieht denn Sonic aus bähh.


----------



## Algengruetze (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

16-Bit Sonic-Gamer erster Stunde hier und ich bin entsetzt ! 

Meine Güte, wie kann man diese Kultfigur so verunstalten ? Die CGI-Macher haben offensichtlich noch nie zuvor in ihrem Leben ein Sonic Spiel gesehen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 

- warum sind die Augen so klein ? 
- wo sind die Handschuhe !? 
- wenn schon Product Placement (Puma), dann bitte wenigstens in der richtigen Größe ! Die Schuhe sind viel zu klein ! 
- Sonics Proportionen stimmen hinten und vorne nicht ! 
- "Gangsters Paradies" - einen noch schwachsinnigeren und unpassenderen Track hätte man für den Trailer wohl nicht auswählen können 
- Jim Carrey als Dr. Robotnik ?  *Danny Devito* wäre die perfekte Besetzung gewesen !

Wie konnte SEGA sowas durchwinken ?


----------



## Atma (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*

Sonic sieht so unfassbar schlecht aus, das hat der kleine blaue Igel in keinster Weise verdient. Das Internet hat sich dem Problem binnen weniger Stunden angenommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q0__RrgJh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ForeShadow (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zum Kinofilm veröffentlicht*



Nightlight schrieb:


> 16-Bit Sonic-Gamer erster Stunde hier und ich bin entsetzt !
> 
> Meine Güte, wie kann man diese Kultfigur so verunstalten ? Die CGI-Macher haben offensichtlich noch nie zuvor in ihrem Leben ein Sonic Spiel gesehen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
> 
> ...



Paramount hat sich das angenommen! Sonic Äußeres wird verändert. Die Kritik war so groß, dass das Filmstudio darauf reagiert hat. Hier kann man vermuten, was verändert wird, da die specialeffects noch nicht fertig sind, können die es schaffen.

Vielleicht bekommt Sonic seine Handschuhe wieder oder wird etwas niedlicher gestaltet wie in Sonic 1 und 2 usw. .


----------

